# Pinecone Slimline Pen



## StuartCovey (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
One time when I was at a Craft Fair someone mentioned making a pen out of a large pinecone.  Well recently I was trying to think of something unique to make a pen out of and I remembered some pinecones we had collected from a park and decided to try it.
So here are my results if any of you are interested.






The pinecones are about 8" tall.






Cut down to size and drilled.






Ready for the Slimline components.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice job! Pine cone pens are difficult especially in the smaller pens.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Oct 27, 2013)

Great looking pen. I have a couple of pine cones, been wondering what might be interesting to do with them.  I think I have found it.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 27, 2013)

That is very different looking.  I like the way it turned out.
Thanks for sharing the progress photos.  Nice job!


----------



## StuartCovey (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, they are pretty tricky. I went through two other pinecones and a set of tubes before I got this result!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Oct 27, 2013)

StuartCovey said:


> Yes, they are pretty tricky. I went through two other pinecones and a set of tubes before I got this result!


Where was the fail.  I can see the cone falling apart when trying to shape it.


----------



## StuartCovey (Oct 27, 2013)

JD Combs Sr said:


> StuartCovey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are pretty tricky. I went through two other pinecones and a set of tubes before I got this result!
> ...



The center of the cone is actually pretty solid, but if you break through to the very center it becomes really soft and when one side is soft and the other hard it does not sand too even


----------



## tim self (Oct 27, 2013)

Good job Stuart.  I've yet to try one.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 28, 2013)

Well done Stuart,
I might leave them all to you, you did such a great job.
Congratulations,
Brian


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 28, 2013)

Why you all make the pix so big? Nice pen.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice looking pen. I can imagine making a slimline with a pine cone would be difficult to get the features of the pine cone.. You did a great job on this one..

Mike


----------



## gimpy (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW, very nice job,
interesting though


----------



## StuartCovey (Oct 28, 2013)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> Why you all make the pix so big? Nice pen.



That's just how they turned out


----------



## rctaz (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## StuartCovey (Oct 28, 2013)

If I can find a pinecone with a big enough center I'm going to try it again with a Sierra pen.


----------

